# käristää



## Gavril

Would _käristää _work with the following objects?
_
raaka liha_
_jauheliha
vastalopetettu eläin
vastasaatu kala
(keittämiseen valmistettu)__ kala
__pekoni
muna
peruna _(Would you use _käristää _if you were making french fries?) 
_vaahtokaramelli

_Also, is _käristää _stronger or weaker (in terms of how much heat is applied) than _paistaa / paahtaa_?

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Would _käristää _work with the following objects?
> _
> raaka liha_
> _jauheliha
> vastalopetettu eläin _OK, if it's a small one, like a rat._
> vastasaatu kala
> (keittämiseen valmistettu)__ kala
> __pekoni
> muna
> peruna _(Would you use _käristää _if you were making french fries?)  No, it's called _uppopaistaa._
> _vaahtokaramelli _*???* Probably not, but I have no experience.
> 
> Also, is _käristää _stronger or weaker (in terms of how much heat is applied) than _paistaa / paahtaa_?


It's difficult to give an exact answer when even the professionals use these words in different ways. In my own vocabulary _käristää_ is used only for meat, not fish or other food.

_Paahtaa_ means frying without oil or fat (to roast). _Käristää_ means frying with oil or fat, usually in a very hot pan. _Paistaa_ is a more general term that is often used instead of _paahtaa_ or _käristää_.


----------



## herut

I agree, only for meat, and even then sparingly.  In fact, it has a connotation of "charred" to me: "älä käristä sitä pihviä," don't burn the steak.


----------



## sakvaka

Additional corrections:
- _vasta pyydystetty kala_.
- "vaahtokarkki" on tietääkseni sata kertaa yleisempi, yleiskieleen hyväksytty muoto. "Karamelli" on minusta selvästi vanhahtava ilmaisu, "makeinen" on parempi sana muodollisissa yhteyksissä kuvaamaan karkkeja.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Additional corrections:
> - _vasta pyydystetty kala_.
> - "vaahtokarkki" on tietääkseni sata kertaa yleisempi, yleiskieleen hyväksytty muoto. "Karamelli" on minusta selvästi vanhahtava ilmaisu, "makeinen" on parempi sana muodollisissa yhteyksissä kuvaamaan karkkeja.



"Vasta lopetettu" (with or without välilyönti) doesn't look very common either, based on Google -- I only used it because I don't know any other expression for this. What's a more common way of saying "vasta lopetettu eläin"?


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> Additional corrections:
> - _vasta pyydystetty kala_.
> - "vaahtokarkki" on tietääkseni sata kertaa yleisempi, yleiskieleen hyväksytty muoto. "Karamelli" on minusta selvästi vanhahtava ilmaisu, "makeinen" on parempi sana muodollisissa yhteyksissä kuvaamaan karkkeja.


- In my opinion, _vastasaatu kala_ is a very correct expression. _Vasta pyydystetty kala _has a slightly different meaning.

- It's possible that _karkki_ is today accepted in general vocabulary but originally it's a slang word. In my vocabulary it still is slang or kids' language (but I don't know anything about _vaahtokarkki_ - I've never put such a thing in my mouth, and probably never will).


----------

